# Scott Scale 960 w upgrades or 940



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi folks, new guy here, but been sifting through the wealth of info on here and it's great.

So I'm about to dip my toes in the water of mtb after a number of years on the road bike. Nothing too serious, more for some fitness alternatives and cruising with my daughter.

So the point is I'm settled on either the Scale 960 or 940, both 2016 models. There's a $AU900 price difference. The 940 can't be had until at least Nov. Anyway, I was contemplating getting the 960 and upgrading the fork and at least the front wheel. The running gear I think should be more than fine for what I want to do. The stock QR on the 960 worries me, and a 15mm thru axle should be a step up on the 15mm QR on the 940.

I'm 196cm and 115kg if that helps.

TIA


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

I ride a Scale 960 and am about your size at 6'4" 250 lbs. The Scale is a great XC bike, fast, light, good drive train and brakes. I ride an XL frame and it fits me great with a nice long top tube. For your described light riding purpose it will be great.

If you are doing any sort of technical riding, The downside for a Clyde is the fork and the wheels. The XC 30 TK fork QR, although a decent XC air fork, is a weak point for Clydes. I feel it is a bit insecure under my weight and can compress when I don't need it to, like when going over logs. It could also be stiffer. I would go to at least 32mm stanchions and a thru axle like you suggest. The wheels are another weak point. I have the Alex rims which are 18mm outer width I think. They are not beefy enough to run a tire wider than the 2.1" stocks.

The only problem I have had with the bike is a grinding knife sound from the front end. Took it to my LBS who had to true the front rotor and adjust the front brake pads. I suspect I may have bent the rotor going over some logs or rocks on my rides.

I hope that helps, let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks @soarftb.

I've decided to just run with the 960 and later on down the track make a decision on upgrading the parts or just the whole bike. 

I don't intend on doing any racing, or even really hard riding. I'm too committed to track cycling, and just really want o use it to have some fun and muck around with my daughter who I just got a 24" mtb for last week. I think in the short term it will serve its purpose. But I'm a buy once buy right kind of guy, and knowing that it's extremely likely that the wheels and fork aren't going to be up to the task in the longer term, I'm a little worried, but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------

